# Women's Bike in Motobecane/Mercier?



## thadp (May 23, 2008)

Anyone know if any of the Moto/Mercier/Windsor frames sold at BD are women's-specific or are close enough to it in geometry?

Can't really tell from their site.


----------



## sbarro (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't answer your question, but here's an interesting read about women-specific designs that might help you (or someone else) with their investigations: http://www.cervelo.com/viewkb.aspx?id=00692
I think it makes sense.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

I've been looking for new roadie for my wife who is only 5ft. BD's attractive pricing led us to explore the web site, but could not find a suitable geometry (e.g. small enough). FWIW- There is a market for smaller women's bikes.


----------



## derwoodski (Apr 25, 2008)

Try this link http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/gigi.htm moto 44 cm Women spec frame has a stand over height of about 27 inches (710 mm) according to the geometry chart. (sizes vary with different manufacturers) My wife is looking at the gigi. if you are not comfortable with fitting yourself, get yourself fitted at a LBS so you have some idea of what size range you need.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the link, but we were looking for carbon Ultegra-equipped bike.


----------

